# Well Water Analysis Results - Ok for my slippers?



## My Green Pets (May 19, 2015)

Good day all,

Below are some values from a recent analysis of well water that I would like to use for my orchids. Some minerals and metals are shown to be at 'very high' levels, and I was wondering if there might be any insight on how that might affect my plants.

-------------------------------
Well Water Analysis Results
Values in parts per million (ppm).
(L)=Low, (N)=Normal, (M)=Moderate, (H)=High, (VH)=Very high

Nitrate Nitrogen: 0.7 (L)
Phosphorus: 0.26 (N)
Potassium: 1.73 (L)
Calcium: 98.5 (VH)
Magnesium: 44.74 (VH)

Sodium: 34.06 (L)
Chloride: 10 (L)
Sulfate: 0.42 (L)
Boron: 0.11 (L)
Zinc: 0.05 (L)
Manganese: 0.04 (L)

Iron: 1.04 (VH)
Copper: 0.01 (L)
Carbonate: 0 (L)
Bicarbonate 579.5 (H)

pH: 7.4 (N)
Conductivity: 0.83 mmhos/cm (M)
Total dissolved solids: 528 (M)
Sodium absorption ratio (SAR): 0.71 (L)
-------------------------------

My slipper orchids are:
Paphs rothschildianum, villosum, gratrixianum, Magic Lantern, Prime Child, Odette's Vision, Annabellchen; Phrag Grande

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## gonewild (May 19, 2015)

Use it.


----------



## AdamD (May 19, 2015)

What are your other options? 

If you've been using it, and you still have actively growing roots, then obviously they're not minding too much. Just fertilize around it. Don't use high Ca, Mg fertilizer. Really all I'd supplement is N and macros, if it were me.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 19, 2015)

Thank you. My other option would be tap which I do not have numbers for. The well water is free and I thought the high calcium might be good for slippers.

What are macros?


----------



## My Green Pets (May 19, 2015)

Also, I have just started using this well water truth be told. Pots not clear so cannot see root growth...


----------



## gonewild (May 19, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Thank you. My other option would be tap which I do not have numbers for. The well water is free and I thought the high calcium might be good for slippers.
> 
> What are macros?



Macros are the major plant nutrients. Nitrogen, Phosphorous, Potassium, Calcium, Magnesium, Sulfur.

The only ones you need to add would be Nitrogen, Phosphorous and Potassium.
If it were me I would use K-lite with your water. I think the plants will enjoy the extra Calcium and Magnesium. But you can also safely use other formulas with your water. Lowering the pH with the fertilizer will be good also.


----------



## gonewild (May 19, 2015)

You could just add about 10ppm of nitrogen and be somewhere in the ball park with the low dose K-lite applications except for the high level of calcium and magnesium which may require an increase in NPK to give a better balance ratio.


----------



## DarioU (May 20, 2015)

Don't you think that 34 ppm of Sodium are too much?


----------



## gonewild (May 20, 2015)

DarioU said:


> Don't you think that 34 ppm of Sodium are too much?



It's high but usable.


----------

